

Mark Zuckerberg’s political group funds ads promoting Keystone and ANWR drilling - jboynyc
http://grist.org/news/mark-zuckerbergs-political-group-funds-ads-promoting-keystone-and-anwr-drilling/

======
MaysonL
One more reason not to work for, or use, Facebook. A few high-profile
resignations or rejections might make a difference.

~~~
curt
You do realize that if the current global temperature trends continue for
another 2 years every global warming model will fall outside the 95%
confidence interval (ie, wrong).

~~~
waps
You're missing the point. You're conflating 2 ideas:

1) science is so much better and verifiable ! (this is for atheist versus
religious people discussions ONLY)

2) when I actually verify $scientific_theory it doesn't stand up to scrutiny
(this is for discussions against farmaceutical companies denying that they
understood the effects of a drug 40 years ago EXCLUSIVELY)

3) Oh my god we're all going to die because some grad student claims it's once
again a lot worse ! (this is for climate change discussions)

You see your mistake ? The world is massively invested in climate disaster
theory being right. We've got 20 years of treaties, massive infrastructure
dependant on it. Lots of important people getting elected, getting cushy jobs,
getting ... and you're just saying that looking at the numbers it doesn't work
out. Then you're giving people 2 options :

a) global warming is true and yet worse still and man-made and ... ! ($10
billion "well spent" by politicians on their friends)

b) global warming ... is a natural phenomenon that just starts and ends,
humans or not, policies or no policies ! $10 billion bribery scandal ! Fire
them all !

You're asking loads of people to acknowledge they've been stupid for decades.
Many of them (esp. the grad students) have never known any other way of doing
things ... good luck with that.

Get on the bandwagon. Find some vaguely reasonable excuse for people to pay
you millions (think Solyndra) because "we're all going to die of global
warming ! More money !". You'll have much more success, because the whole
house of cards depends on having ever more people on the payroll. If you're
loud enough, they'll have to include you too.

------
kkwok
This reminds me of the South-Western pact decades ago to support western
projects in exchange for their votes on civil rights. Happens all the time,
but impressive that people actually caught on and linked these two.

------
spamrprtr
How anyone on this forum can claim to believe in science and rationality and
not abhor this is appalling and beyond me.

~~~
illuminate
Compartmentalization. Smart people can hold incredibly stupid beliefs. I
believe Michael Shermer's book on "Why People Believe Weird Things" argues
that smart persons are actually better at self-rationalization of
untrue/cognitively dissonant "facts".

